# plz help!!!!!



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

hiya can anyone plz help? i have an adult female emporer scorpion and have had it for around a month now. i have jus checked on her and have noticed loads of tiny little insects running around n sum drowned in her water dish. does anyone kno what these are and what should i do to get rid of them? thanks very much


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

what do they look like?
and could you post a picture?
if they are small and white, and jumping about they are springtails.. which will be benificial to the vivarium by cleaning up any feaces


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sound like mites, take her out, get any of them off her if there are any, remove the substrate and bake it. use boiling water in the enclosure to kill anything living that you cant see, or if it's something you can throw away that'd be better.
A good way to avoid getting mites is removing dead pray items as soon as. : victory:
If they're almost so hard to see by naked eye, they could be springtails, but if they are about half a mm big they could be mites.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mites sound probable. Might sound stupid... but... they're not baby scorpions are they? How big we talking?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i couldnt post a picture no i can barely see them myself but i looked harder n theres quite a lot of them


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Mites sound probable. Might sound stupid... but... they're not baby scorpions are they? How big we talking?


they r very very small with like antenna things on the front of em, n i think i saw like a tiny dot thing moving about aswell


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

norfendz said:


> i couldnt post a picture no i can barely see them myself but i looked harder n theres quite a lot of them


Could be springtails, they are benificial and wont do your Scorp any harm whatsoever.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

norfendz said:


> they r very very small with like antenna things on the front of em, n i think i saw like a tiny dot thing moving about aswell


Ah not babas then! :lol2:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

oh and while im on this subject what substrate would u all recomend as the best? i kno im gunna get about 15 different answers shot at me here lol at the minute im using a thing called humus brick were ya put the block in water n it all comes loose and everything u kno what i mean


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

norfendz said:


> oh and while im on this subject what substrate would u all recomend as the best? i kno im gunna get about 15 different answers shot at me here lol at the minute im using a thing called humus brick were ya put the block in water n it all comes loose and everything u kno what i mean


That's the best one.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> That's the best one.


cheers mate


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

norfendz said:


> cheers mate


Could also add some vermiculite too if you need extra humidity.
i'd recommend the fine grain stuff though.
Dont put too much vermi in though, as if your scorp dig's, alot of vermi can be bad for burrows! but should be ok if it's about 70% sub 30% verm.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i actually bought a big bag of the stuff today cos im expecting sum baby beardies soon hopefully


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

norfendz said:


> i actually bought a big bag of the stuff today cos im expecting sum baby beardies soon hopefully


Aye, try that then.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ok new happenings ppl. i have just noticed like hundreds of tiny tiny tiny little things in her water dish n mooching around on top of the water what the ****in hell are they? does anyone kno? they r like soo small i would have never noticed if it was jus 1 of them but there is like a group on the water


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

bump plz


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, poke the water... do they all jump away?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

nah man i put a pen in it n they moved to the side but thats jus cos of like the wter physics or whatever n they back in the middle now


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm... can you get a picture at all? And how big it 'tiny tiny tiny little'? Like in mm.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

**** knows mate they deffo now a mm they maybe half or maybe even quarter


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably beneficial bugs. 

Do you own any snakes? Snake mites will feed on T's. Small bloated black things,

If you are that worried about dangerous mites take your invert out into a seperate room with a new setup, everything new inside of it, throw everything old of it away and hoover your room from top to bottom. Only way of beating dangerous and multiplying mites. I say this after battling them for months with my anaconda and snake collection.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

We probably can't help without a decent picture mate, but I'm gonna guess they're springtails. Harmless bugs, often white or browny coloured, 2 antenna on the head, ability to jump it startled and found in moist environs including often on the surface of still waters.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

yea i had springtails about 2 weeks ago but they seem to have gone now these are so small mate id need like a 500 million mega pixel camera to get a pic of them lol. and no stevey i dont have any snakes


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

norfendz said:


> yea i had springtails about 2 weeks ago but they seem to have gone now these are so small mate id need like a 500 million mega pixel camera to get a pic of them lol. and no stevey i dont have any snakes


Then it is probably nothing threatening. 

If you are worried just move it into a temporary set up in a different room.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

yea i think i might change the substrate n clean everything, she looks ok anyways she jus gets a bit furious with me when im misting the hutch lol


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

norfendz said:


> yea i think i might change the substrate n clean everything, she looks ok anyways she jus gets a bit furious with me when im misting the hutch lol


Don't mist too often, don't damp the enclosure. 

That encourages fungus, bacteria and mites.

If your scorpion doesn't like it you are probably doing it too often.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Could be baby springtails?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

They are probably springtails. 

I think I'm going to write a "How to spot mites from beneficial soil microarthropods" article in the near future.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

TBH a lot of mites are beneficial soil microarthropods as well... people go on about having mites, when a lot of these mites are probably cleaning the tank for them.


----------



## metallica fish (May 5, 2009)

springtails top pic, mites bottom


----------



## mysore (Jul 29, 2009)

got springtails in with my scorp then, definately no mite


----------

